# Honegger Symphonies



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there a TC consensus concerning the best recorded cycle? The Baudo set seems to be highly regarded, but Apex has a cheap set by Dutoit.

There's also a nice 2 disc orchestral set on EMI, which includes a few symphonies and some concertos, among other works conducted by Munch and Martinon.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely Baudo. 

Much more idiomatic than Dutoit, also than Plasson, Järvi and Karajan. 

As regards Munch, I´ll have to re-hear it; don´t know Martinon, who can be good. 

I also have Mravinsky in No.3. But you won´t regret Baudo. Try no.2 and 3 for a sample.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For a set, Czech Phil/Baudo still rule. Interesting interps. Supraphon sound is mid-quality, 1960 to 1973. Good used prices available at Amazon Marketplace.

Bavarian RSO/Dutoit can get by with the 1 & 5 interps. 2, 3, 4, seem rushed, needing more nuance. Sound is mid-quality, 1982 to 1985. Apex super-budget reissue, is a consideration.
Japan did a redo in SHM, for those interested.

Toulouse/Plasson interps. and playing are dull. Mid-quality sound, 1977 to 1979. Budget EMI.

Suisse Romande/Luisi, I only sampled. Playing seemed uncommitted. Sound (c2001) slightly distant and cave-like. Full-price Cascavelle. Used prices are high.

Munch 1 to 5 are available with various orchestras on various labels. The 1950's Boston Symphony recs are held in esteem by some. Personally, I can't get past their sound.

I don't know of any Martinon Honegger Symphonies. His Honegger tone poems or symphonic movements are very good.

Sidenote: Recently, I came across a very good 4 with LausanneCO/Lopez-Cobos (Virgin), and 5 by American Symphony Orchestra/Botstein. The latter's only available as a download AFAIK.

That all said, there's great need for a modern set. Maybe LAPO/Dudamel, BPO/Rattle, ?/Chailly, ?Robertson, CSO/Muti, NYPO/Gilbert, ASO/Botstein could get interested. Maybe *anybody *could get interested.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Happened to get an old decca mono LP the other day with *Robert Denzler *conducting the 3rd Symphony. Good sound for mono and feverish playing, comparable to Baudo. If you see one at a low cost & still collect LPs/multiple recordings of works, it is worth checking out.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm happy with my Dutoit cycle...maybe I wouldn't be if I heard the other one.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> I'm happy with my Dutoit cycle...maybe I wouldn't be if I heard the other one.


With the miserly Honegger catalog, you should be happy. For fanciers, there's too much recording give-and-take. I don't see that changing anytime soon. A single may come down occasionally, but a set seems distant.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dutoit being one of my favorite conductors, this cycle managed its way into my collection and thanks to the OP I shall be listening to it later tonight. I sincerely am not sure if I've sat through these in their entirety. This is why TC is great for me because not only does it/do you help me to gain interest in something I never have but also in something I already own and basically have dismissed.


----------



## andi (Feb 11, 2012)

I also have Mravinsky in No.3. But you won´t regret Baudo. 
thank:lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Baudo, regardless of older but still 'just fine' recording technology. He seems best to know the works inside and out, and you hear every orchestral element and role it has in the piece clearly, and in balance. This is not to ignore the superior musicianship of shaping the overall piece, but is one criterion, though not all, I hold at the highest, clarity and balance. Dutoit, an infamous precision guy, takes about anything I've heard him conduct Just Too Fast.


----------

